# Mac Mini: G4 1.5 vs Intel Core Duo?



## Godric (Nov 23, 2005)

What do you all think is the better deal: the G4 1.5 stealth uprade with 64 megs video or the new Intel Core Duo released today? I'm personally tilting toward the G4 1.5 because it has a graphics card, apps like Word and Adobe's Creativity Suite run natively, and it sports a lower price.

PS, I set my parents up with an iMac based on your responses to a question I posted here several months ago. It is quite a nice machine and I'm kicking myself for using Dell/Windows all this time because OS X is such a pleasure. It's nice to just use a computer withouth having to wrestle with it constantly. My next computer will probably be a Mac.


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

Well the Intel will be faster. I hate the idea of shared memory but if you put 2gb in it I can't see it being a huge issue. Wait and see you can pick up a Intel Mini as a refurb in a few months.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Anyone want to trade  I'm willing to trade the Intel mini for my G4 mini and throw in a bunch of $$$. The Intel graphics asside, the Intel Mini will likely blow away the G4 mini.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Well until most apps go universal, there isnt a lot of advantage in using the new INtel Macs
The Intel Macs are the future though and likely software development for PowerPc will be dropped in a couple of years, but in the meantime there are many hundreds of Apps for G4 Macs under 10.4, and the performance is still quite good.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Godric said:


> What do you all think is the better deal: the G4 1.5 stealth uprade with 64 megs video or the new Intel Core Duo released today? I'm personally tilting toward the G4 1.5 because it has a graphics card, apps like Word and Adobe's Creativity Suite run natively, and it sports a lower price.
> 
> PS, I set my parents up with an iMac based on your responses to a question I posted here several months ago. It is quite a nice machine and I'm kicking myself for using Dell/Windows all this time because OS X is such a pleasure. It's nice to just use a computer withouth having to wrestle with it constantly. My next computer will probably be a Mac.


How often will you use Adobe CS? If you'll be using it constantly, then the PPC Mac mini is probably the better buy for time you'll save. If it's relatively light-to-moderate use, though, the Core Duo version will probably be a better buy. Don't worry about Word - it's not a demanding app and should run well enough regardless.

Also consider what else you'll be running. If you're going to be playing back a lot of H.264 video or encoding _any_ kind of video often, the Core Duo should get it done much faster.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Godric said:


> I'm personally tilting toward the G4 1.5 because it has a graphics card


To clarify, it doesn't have a graphics card, but does have dedicated graphics circuitry and RAM. The graphics circuitry is built onto the motherboard. Ie. you can't update the graphics circuitry on the G4 Mac Mini.

As for Adobe's and Microsoft's software, it'll probably universal sometime this year.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Mac mini and Adobe CS should not really be used in the same sentence.
Or be used in your criteria for choosing a Mac mini.

Sure you can run it but this is not the intended purpose of the Mac mini.

iLife '06
iWork '06
Email
Internet

All great and intended uses for the Mac mini

Go Intel


.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Heart said:


> Mac mini and Adobe CS should not really be used in the same sentence.
> Or be used in your criteria for choosing a Mac mini.
> 
> Sure you can run it but this is not the intended purpose of the Mac mini.
> .


Hmm maybe not but I've never had a problem running it.

And what's more, I know Apple are posting x4 times faster etc... I bet in the real world the speed gain won't be that blatent. 

The RAM increase is great, the video change not so much...


----------

